
Oil prices could fall below zero: Analyst - tmbsundar
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/oil-prices-could-fall-below-152446634.html
======
aazaa
> He says the “physical reality” of the market is that oil is pumped out of
> the ground and has to be consumed or stored. When the cost of storage goes
> high enough -- or space runs out -- companies might pay customers to take
> it.

Wild. Kind of like negative yield, but for a physical good.

